# Compelling Reasons for Training the Mind



## Scott (Apr 19, 2006)

A Compelling Reason for Rigorous Training of the Mind


----------



## Ivan (Apr 19, 2006)

Great Piper article! Thanks!!


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 19, 2006)

awesome


----------

